# Million crystal body...



## v2 (Jun 8, 2006)

One million Swarovski crystals were needed in all to cover breath-taking model with these sparkling little stones, thus creating an erotic overall-artwork. 
http://www.millioncrystalbody.com/


----------



## Pisis (Jun 8, 2006)

Cool but I don't find it very attractive though.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 9, 2006)

I wanna be the guy sticking all those crystals on her naked body


----------



## Tiger (Jun 9, 2006)

She looks like an extra from an early Star Trek!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 9, 2006)

Or someone from the Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## Tiger (Jun 9, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Or someone from the Rocky Horror Picture Show



I was scarred for life after seeing that dude from crystal maze in tights!!!


----------



## Henk (Jun 9, 2006)

Na, I would love to be the guy taking them off from her body, not put them there.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 9, 2006)

If I took that girl home and she said "Now you can undress me" I'm not sure I could be bothered, maybe I'd just take the diamonds off the important places!


----------



## Henk (Jun 9, 2006)

Na, you must take them all off and then sell them after you have done what you want with her.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2006)

They could have atleast used a better lookin chick for that pic.... My father has bigger teats.....


----------



## Henk (Jun 11, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> They could have atleast used a better lookin chick for that pic.... My father has bigger teats.....




  , ja I think there are real better talent in the world than that chick in the sense of models.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 14, 2006)

But the would have to use more diamndos for bigger "teats"


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 14, 2006)

Yea - but I wonder if she could open a ketchup bottle with her tounge????


----------



## Erich (Jun 14, 2006)

Eeeeeeeeeks I've got bigger .............. those diamonds have got to hurt, with all those weird contorsions she seems to have done


----------



## Pisis (Jun 21, 2006)

Erich said:


> Eeeeeeeeeks I've got bigger ..............


Hehe, me probably too. What is for sure is that I havgfe bigger belly then she has...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 21, 2006)

What happens when she has to take a dump? Could get messy.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 22, 2006)

> What happens when she has to take a dump?


The most expensive turd next to the preserved feces of King Richard the III....


----------



## Henk (Jun 22, 2006)

Did they preserve his sh*t?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 22, 2006)

Million dollar poop, eh? Awesome.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 22, 2006)

Henk u arent actually that gullible are u???


----------



## Henk (Jun 22, 2006)

Nope, I just thought it would be stupid of someone to do that. I know what you mean.


----------



## Erich (Jun 22, 2006)

c'mon guys turds like this are preserved and then shown in the Louvre


----------



## Henk (Jun 22, 2006)

He he he........


----------



## Pisis (Jun 26, 2006)

Erich said:


> c'mon guys turds like this are preserved and then shown in the Louvre


ROFL


----------



## Tiger (Jun 26, 2006)

Erich said:


> c'mon guys turds like this are preserved and then shown in the Louvre



The name of that place makes it sound like it should be a museum for gay people! Well it is for the French


----------



## Pisis (Jun 26, 2006)

Hmm, Tiger that's probaly the stupidiest thing you've posted on here from the time you changed your nickname...


----------



## Tiger (Jun 26, 2006)

You just don't like me so you perceive it as stupid; in reality it makes perfect sense.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 26, 2006)

Pisis said:


> Hmm, Tiger that's probaly the stupidiest thing you've posted on here from the time you changed your nickname...



I wonder if you'd have posted the exact same thing if les posted what I said?


----------



## Henk (Jun 26, 2006)

I wonder to Tiger?


----------



## plan_D (Jun 26, 2006)

Of course he wouldn't have posted the exact same thing, because lesofprimus has never been changed. Dan has always been known as that on here. But I agree, Lourve does sound gay... and yes, it is French. And yes, they do wear girly knickers and surrender a lot. And they do eat frog legs, smell of garlic, are ignorant ...and did I mention they surrender a lot?


----------

